# Wo darf man alles in Region Limburg angeln?



## SaIz (26. Mai 2010)

Hallo Angler,

ich war gestern mal mit einem Kumpel angel in Linne haben da nur 1 Barsch gefangen. War nicht so gut wie wir uns das vergestellt haben und dann sind wir in auto und wollten nach paar neuen Stellen gucken, sind aber nicht fündig geworden. Und dann wollte ich mal fragen kennt Ihr paar stellen wo man Angeln darf und wo man bischen mehr glück hat? Muss nicht direckt eine der besten stellen sein. Wollte halt mal paar neue stellen ausprobieren.


----------



## QWERTZ (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wo darf man alles in Region Limburg angeln?*

Hallo,

womit und wie habt Ihr denn geangelt? |bigeyes

Grundsätzlich kannst Du überall Deine Fische fangen.
Schau Dir doch das Gebiet um Linne mal auf maps.google.de an.
Da gibts doch mehr Wasser als Land!

Genaue Stellen bekommst Du hier nicht genannt!
Rumfahren und ausprobieren ist angesagt!

Und an Gewässern mangelt es ja nun wirklich nicht in der Ecke!

Wenn Du den VisPas hast, besitzt Du auch eine Lijst van Viswateren. Dort ist genau vermerkt wo Du angeln darfst und wo nicht. Kommt auf den Verein an, dem Du dich angeschlossen hast.

Gruß
marcel

PS: Bedenke, bis zum 29.05. ist in Limburg Schonzeit für Raubfisch! Einige Köder sind daher verboten! Da Du nen Barsch gefangen hast, hast Du wahrscheinlich schon gegen die Gesetzte der Schonzeit verstoßen! Oder habt ihr mit Made geangelt???


----------



## SaIz (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wo darf man alles in Region Limburg angeln?*

Wir waren gester am Olderplaas haben da aber keine stelle gefunden wo man angeln könnte und dürfte.
Ne wir haben mit Maden geangelt und haben den dan auch anschließend wieder ins Wasser reingesetzt


----------



## dc1981 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wo darf man alles in Region Limburg angeln?*



SaIz schrieb:


> Hallo Angler,
> 
> ich war gestern mal mit einem Kumpel angel in Linne haben da nur 1 Barsch gefangen. War nicht so gut wie wir uns das vergestellt haben und dann sind wir in auto und wollten nach paar neuen Stellen gucken, sind aber nicht fündig geworden. Und dann wollte ich mal fragen kennt Ihr paar stellen wo man Angeln darf und wo man bischen mehr glück hat? Muss nicht direckt eine der besten stellen sein. Wollte halt mal paar neue stellen ausprobieren.


 

schön aufpassen jungs. das wird teuer wenn die euch kontrolieren und noch schonzeit ist.

lest erstmal in ruhe eure papiere durch.
oder schaut mal auf http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/gesetze.htm stehen sehr informative dinge drin. sogar ein bußgeldkatalog :q

grüße dc1981


----------



## Udo561 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wo darf man alles in Region Limburg angeln?*



SaIz schrieb:


> Wir waren gester am Olderplaas haben da aber keine stelle gefunden wo man angeln könnte und dürfte.
> Ne wir haben mit Maden geangelt und haben den dan auch anschließend wieder ins Wasser reingesetzt



Hi,
hättest du dir den Smily gespart dann hättest du bestimmt ein paar Tipps bekommen , aber ich persönlich habe da kein Verständnis für wenn jemand während der Schonzeit auf Raubfische angelt.
Gruß Udo


----------



## QWERTZ (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wo darf man alles in Region Limburg angeln?*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> hättest du dir den Smily gespart dann hättest du bestimmt ein paar Tipps bekommen , aber ich persönlich habe da kein Verständnis für wenn jemand während der Schonzeit auf Raubfische angelt.
> Gruß Udo




Das sehe ich auch so, Udo!
Aber er schreibt ja, er hat mit Made geangelt.
Unterstellen möchte ich Ihm hier nichts...

Aber mit Made angeln, und keine Brassen/Rotaugen fangen, ist schon sehr unwahrscheinlich am Oolder! 


Gruß
Marcel


----------



## SaIz (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wo darf man alles in Region Limburg angeln?*

Ich angle auf Grund mit Maden und da kann ich ja nix für wenn ein Barsch anbeist. Angle auch erst seit kurzem und hab auch nicht wirklich viel ahnung. Hab ja den Fisch wieder ins Wasser reingesetzt. Und der schwimmt wieder!


----------



## QWERTZ (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wo darf man alles in Region Limburg angeln?*

Dann ist doch alles gut!
Mit dem Smily kams so rüber, als hättest Du nicht mit Made sondern mit einem verbotenen Köder geangelt. 

So ist alles Okay und Du hast Dich richtig verhalten! #6



Gruß
Marcel


----------



## Udo561 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wo darf man alles in Region Limburg angeln?*

Hi,
mal im Ernst , ich habe in meinen 35 Jahren in denen ich angele noch nie !!!! einen Barsch mit Made auf Grund gefangen.
Ok, ich war nicht dabei , wenns denn so gewesen ist ok.
Gruß Udo


----------



## theundertaker (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wo darf man alles in Region Limburg angeln?*

Udo...das geht....hab ich schon öfter gehabt...das kannste ruhig glauben...

@Salz oder wie auch immer das heißt...: Wenn du über maps.google.de mal den Oolderplas suchst, da siehste dann beim genauen Betrachten einen runden Parkplatz...is ziemlich groß...dort könntest du zum Beispiel mit Maden angeln...da sind oft Leute...und man kann gut parken...auch an anderen Stellen am Oolderplas kann man parken und gut angeln...dass ihr nix gefunden habt, macht mich etwas stutzig...am besten guckst du nochmals nach...

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## dc1981 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wo darf man alles in Region Limburg angeln?*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> mal im Ernst , ich habe in meinen 35 Jahren in denen ich angele noch nie !!!! einen Barsch mit Made auf Grund gefangen.
> Ok, ich war nicht dabei , wenns denn so gewesen ist ok.
> Gruß Udo


 

mir ist es schon mehrfach passiert, war mit der feeder am kanal.
tja und wie sollte es sein.
ab und zu war ein barsch dabei. ist halt nichts unmöglich. 
wenn die da sind und sich am grund tümmeln könnte es mal passieren.


grüße dc1981


----------



## SaIz (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wo darf man alles in Region Limburg angeln?*

cool danke theundertaker werde da nochmal gucken.
hat denn vielleicht noch jemand ein paar tipps beim angeln damit der fisch auch besser beisst?


----------



## he_ad (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wo darf man alles in Region Limburg angeln?*

@SaIz wat wilst den jetzt hoeren ?  ?
Royal Ts am 25 g  jig dran und ab damit:vik:
wenn zuviel kraut da is halt den royal ts mit offset anbieten :q
würde das als kunstköder zählen????? 
in diesem sinne.... 
mfg
He_aD


----------



## SaIz (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wo darf man alles in Region Limburg angeln?*

Worauf muss man achten damit der Wurf weit rein geht?


----------



## Udo561 (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wo darf man alles in Region Limburg angeln?*

Hi,
das du genug Schnur auf der Rolle hast ist extrem wichtig  
Gruß Udo


----------



## SaIz (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wo darf man alles in Region Limburg angeln?*

Ja das hab ich aber bekomm es nicht so weit reingeworfen. Und wenn ich zu stark aushole dann reist meistens alles ab. Muss ich da mehr gewicht oder vielleicht weniger gewicht nehmen? Wie stark muss den die schnur sein und wie dick?


----------



## dc1981 (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wo darf man alles in Region Limburg angeln?*

was hast du den vor?!?!?
wie angelst du??? welche montage.
ich werfe 100gr körbe mit ner mono die ca 7kg tragkraft hat.

beschreibe mal bitte mehr was und wie du angelst.

grüße


----------



## ToxicToolz (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wo darf man alles in Region Limburg angeln?*

Hmm...dann würde mich mal interessieren wie Deine derzeitige Montage so aussieht, und wie weit Du da raus willst. Wichtig wäre auch zu wissen "wie" Du auswirfst... Müssen ja knallerwürfe sein die Du da hinlegst ...


----------



## Udo561 (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wo darf man alles in Region Limburg angeln?*

Was wirfste denn aus ?
Mit welcher Rute , Rolle und Schnur ?
Gruß Udo
ps. am bessten triffst du dich mal in Roermond mit den andern 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=191389


----------



## SaIz (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wo darf man alles in Region Limburg angeln?*

Ich habe 2 Angeln.
1. Ist eine SKORPION XP MEDIUM 270 Casting weigth 20- 60g. Hab da eine ganz normale Spuule mit einer Übersetzung von 5,1:1.
2. Ist eine Okuma 3608 wurfgewicht 10- 30g 3,60m lang
Ich werfe soo.. ich halte die Rute erst vorne klemm mit meinem zeigefinger die schnur an der rute fest und löse den hebel an der Spule dann geht die Rute über den kopf nach hinten und werfe dann mit schwung nach vorne.


----------



## Udo561 (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wo darf man alles in Region Limburg angeln?*

Hi,
was wirfste denn ?
Welche Köder und wie schwer ?

Wäre für dich am bessten wenn du am Maasanglertreffen teilnimmst , da können die Jungs dir behilflich sein.

Gruß Udo


----------



## dc1981 (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wo darf man alles in Region Limburg angeln?*

ich vermute das du zu stark wirfst.
welche schnur hast du auf der rolle??? (stärke)
und vorallem "WAS" wirfst du aus.
eine pose, futterkorb, grundblei etc.
wie schwer sind die sachen.
alles infos die wir brauchen.


----------



## SaIz (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wo darf man alles in Region Limburg angeln?*

Ich werfe Futterkorb 20-40g die Schnur ist schon was älter ka was die für ne Stärke hat


----------



## QWERTZ (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wo darf man alles in Region Limburg angeln?*

die Schnur ist schon was älter ka was die für ne Stärke hat[/QUOTE]


Da liegt Dein Problem!
Mach ne neue, vernünftige Schnur druf. 

Ich würde ne Stärke um die 0,22 Monofil nehmen.
Evtl. auch etwas stärker, wenn Du an steinigen Ufern und mit schwereren Montagen angeln willst. 

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## SaIz (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wo darf man alles in Region Limburg angeln?*

Ok danke schon mal für eure Tipps


----------



## he_ad (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wo darf man alles in Region Limburg angeln?*

hi SaIz
liegt  zu 100% an deiner  Schnur!!
am besten gehste dir ne schoene karpfenschnur holen die solte locker reichen ...|rolleyes
mfg head


----------



## SaIz (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wo darf man alles in Region Limburg angeln?*

Wie dick und welche stärke soll die karpfenschnur sein/haben?


----------



## Udo561 (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wo darf man alles in Region Limburg angeln?*

Hi,
ich habe 0,16 geflochtene drauf , kannst aber auch Mono nehmen .
Je nach dem wie dein Gewässer , beziehungsweise dein Zielfisch aussieht zwischen 0,22 - 0,45 mm.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Frechenpower (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wo darf man alles in Region Limburg angeln?*

Hallo @ all,

bin neu hier und weis garnicht ob das jetzt hier hin gehört wenn nicht dann Entschüldige ich mich mal im Voraus.

Habe den Vispas und die Lijst van Viswateren 2010-2012 Region Limburg. Wollte jetzt mal mit meinem kleinen an der Maars Angel gehen.In der Region Tegelen,Belfeld,Venlo,und was da sonst noch in der nähe ist.

Da die Liste aber für mich total wat fürn A....... ist da ich da überhaubt nichts von verstehe was da drinne steht weis ich jetzt nicht wo ich Angeln darf oder nicht da ja einige abschnitte der Maars andere die Fischreirechte haben.Hat ich zumindest gelesen.Weis einer vieleicht wo man gut zu ereichen in diesen Regionen mit dem oben genannten Pass und Liste angeln darf??? Über Antworte würde ich mich freuen und bedanke mich schon mal im Voraus !

mfG
Lüdi


----------



## theundertaker (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wo darf man alles in Region Limburg angeln?*

Auch wenn ich mich dort nicht auskenne...

Erstmal herzlich Willkommen im Board und viel Spaß hier.

Nur kurz zur Aufklärung..der Fluss schimpft sich "Maas". *Klug*******rmodus aus*

Viel Erfolg trotzdem, hoffe bekommst noch paar Infos, damit du mit deinem Kleinen auch Erfolg hast.

Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Udo561 (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wo darf man alles in Region Limburg angeln?*



Frechenpower schrieb:


> Habe den Vispas und die Lijst van Viswateren 2010-2012 Region Limburg. Wollte jetzt mal mit meinem kleinen an der Maars Angel gehen.In der Region Tegelen,Belfeld,Venlo,und was da sonst noch in der nähe ist.
> mfG
> Lüdi



Hi,
dann schau mal in das Heftchen mit den Viswatern , da sind alle Gewässer aufgeführt die du beangeln darfst .
An der Maas darfst du mit dem Vispas eh angeln , das ist kein Problem.
Für andere Gewässer kommt es darauf an von welchem Verein dein Vispas ausgestellt ist.
Gruß Udo


----------



## theundertaker (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wo darf man alles in Region Limburg angeln?*

Nee Udo...es gibt doch oberhalb von Asselt irgend so nen Fischer, der einen Teil der Maas sein Eigen nennt...da darf er nur mit extra Genehmigung angeln...er hat das schon gut erkannt...und er kann anscheinend das Heftchen nicht lesen, deshalb fragt er nach ner Stelle, die er mal beangeln könnte und wo er auf jeden Fall sitzen darf, ohne Ärger zu bekommen...ist schon verständlich...


----------



## Udo561 (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wo darf man alles in Region Limburg angeln?*

Hi Thomas ,
na ja , von Venlo bis runter zu mir ist die Maas frei zu beangeln , da hat niemand das Fischrecht.
Was da oben bei euch abläuft , da habe ich keine Ahnung.
Ich darf mit meinem Vispas auch nicht an den Maasplasen angeln , dazu bedarfs ja wieder einem extra Schein.
Gruß Udo


----------

